# CEL - EVAP Code



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The purge valve solenoid on the back of the intake manifold is one that very frequently goes bad on these cars. That may well be your culprit. $20 for a replacement; often makes a super loud ticking noise when it's broken.


----------



## LarrySchro (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you Jblackburn, I will look into the purge valve solenoid and see if that may be the culprit.


----------



## LarrySchro (Nov 30, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> The purge valve solenoid on the back of the intake manifold is one that very frequently goes bad on these cars. That may well be your culprit. $20 for a replacement; often makes a super loud ticking noise when it's broken.


I replaced the purge valve last night, going to reset the code and see if this does the trick on the evap code. Thank you for the advice. Unfortunately this part is $36 for the 2011 as AC/Delco changed to a different part in 2012 - newer models.


----------

